
I'm Joel Gascoigne, and This Is the Story Behind Buffer - joeyespo
http://lifehacker.com/im-joel-gascoigne-and-this-is-the-story-behind-buffer-1446437914
======
alc90
I really like Joel and the team @ Buffer. They are a really nice group of
people - always looking to help.

Also their company culture is awesome - the transparency they have related to
how they work, success, failures or even the salaries is like nothing I have
ever seen in a company.

Great job Joel and the team!

